# Age of foal for first jabs/worming



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

As title really, at what age should babies be jabbed and wormed??

Thanks


----------



## huskimo12 (30 August 2009)

they can be wormed pretty much stright away a lot of people do foal within first few days with ivermectin as it is meant to prevent scouring if you search back throughthe posts there is one about worming and scouring.
The foal should be jabbed with tetanus on first vet visit which woudl normally be on day of birth or day after and then they canbe jabbed for flu once they are 4 months old. 
I will have mine microchipped then as well as they all now need miicrochips to be passported if registered after 1st july 2009

Hope that helps


----------



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

Thats really helpful thank you!!
So I suppose Id be lucky to have  weanling passported then?  Whats the maximum time you are allowed to get a foal a passported??


----------



## LynneB (30 August 2009)

the MARE is wormed to prevent foal scouring - ask your vet re best advice


----------



## LynneB (30 August 2009)

interesting thread on it here

http://www.equine-reproduction.com/board/messages/2813/4190.html


----------



## huskimo12 (30 August 2009)

I think most societies say within 6 months or it starts to increase in price.  I would imagine that the foal will need to be passported to be sold on, as the breeder needs to register and passport foal. 

I think the worming varies i know a few people that worm both mare and foal within 12 hours of birth i didnt i waited until 2 weeks old purely because mare was wormed up to date and foal wasnt turned out with anythign else had their own private patch also i just got wormer and advice from vet when he came to yard.  to see one of the other mares and foals.  

Like breezes mum says check with your vet!


----------



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

Thanks guys will have a read of that thread now!


I just want to find out about initial worming as the yard I will be at does worm counts and worms accordingly...would this suit a foal or would you reccommend regular worming for a year say??
Thanks


----------



## S_N (30 August 2009)

First Flu jab at 5 months, tet ASAP after birth really.

Worming, ask you vet and look here
http://www.wormers-direct.co.uk/wormingmares.html


----------



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

Thank you very much! Very helpful!


----------



## Maesfen (30 August 2009)

I'd personally prefer to worm foal monthly, at least for the first year then it would be able to fit into the yard routine but again, ask your vet if in doubt.

As to flu jabs, I prefer to get the first two done by weaning time so that I know that they are covered at probably the most stressful time for them.  First is usually four and a half months, the second, any time between 21 and 90 days from that.  I usually do the second one a fortnight before weaning.  I was taught this way and have done it myself for twenty years without a problem

To add, I always have a tet jab the first day when they're both checked over too, wouldn't dream of not having that done.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
they can be wormed pretty much stright away a lot of people do foal within first few days with ivermectin as it is meant to prevent scouring if you search back throughthe posts there is one about worming and scouring.
The foal should be jabbed with tetanus on first vet visit which woudl normally be on day of birth or day after and then they canbe jabbed for flu once they are 4 months old. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Do NOT worm foals at a couple of days!!  Worm MARE on the day of foaling to guard foal against the nasty little blighters that are passed in the milk and can cause foals to scour.  IF you have rested some clean pasture ready for mares and foals, then foals don't need worming until 6-8 weeks.

If mare has had her boosters 6-8 weeks before foaling then there is no need to jab foals early for tetanus - although some people DO give anti-toxin.  Personally, my vet and I think that's overkill and can 'confuse' the foal's immune system as it is getting antibodies through the mare's milk (and has already got some when born from the mare's blood.)

We jab for tetanus at 8-10 weeks when the immunity foal gets from Mum is starting to wane.


----------



## huskimo12 (30 August 2009)

Sorry  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 obviously i was misinformed


----------



## carthorse (30 August 2009)

I worry about the flu vacs and wish I had waited a bit longer with my horse, he is a head shaker and I have read that the flu vacs can be blamed. Of course tet is very important but next time I would have the flu when a bit older if they are not going to come into contact with other horses.


----------



## S_N (30 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If mare has had her boosters 6-8 weeks before foaling then there is no need to jab foals early for tetanus - although some people DO give anti-toxin.  Personally, my vet and I think that's overkill and can 'confuse' the foal's immune system as it is getting antibodies through the mare's milk (and has already got some when born from the mare's blood.)

We jab for tetanus at 8-10 weeks when the immunity foal gets from Mum is starting to wane. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's interesting Janet.  As I think you know, I work on a large (100+ broodmares) TB stud and we give F&amp;T in the final month of gestation and then when the foal is born, it will have a TAT on the day 1 check.  It's part of my job to draw up the schedules for the vaccinations (we also vaccinate for EHV 1,4 and Rotavirus throughout pregnancy), so I know this to be fact.


----------



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

So I should expect any weanling I buy to be jabbed and wormed?? Or is this what SOME people do and others dont bother??

RE worming...so its ideal to worm a weanling monthly?? Obviously I will talk to a vet about all this but im just trying top get to grips with what is needed!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## S_N (30 August 2009)

Don't assume anything!  If the foal you buy has not had any jabs, then insist that it has it's initial booster before you take it home!  Unless you completely trust the vendor, then IMO you should take a faecal sample for worms and have bloods taken for tape worm.  You can then devise you're own worming plan along with your vet's advise.  Once a foal is 4 months old it is in theory safe to worm with Equest and join in with the yard/other horses worming regime.


----------



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

Thanks SN. I have emailed and asked if the foal is jabbed and wormed to date ( and passported!!) am awaiting a reply


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


That's interesting Janet.  As I think you know, I work on a large (100+ broodmares) TB stud and we give F&amp;T in the final month of gestation and then when the foal is born, it will have a TAT on the day 1 check.  It's part of my job to draw up the schedules for the vaccinations (we also vaccinate for EHV 1,4 and Rotavirus throughout pregnancy), so I know this to be fact. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep - a lot of the top studs give TAT on day 1 - it's not a BAD thing to do - just unnecessary in the vast majority of cases.  But it does guard against the risks associated with poor quality colostrum etc.


----------



## S_N (30 August 2009)

Yeah I know it's standard, just interested in the view of your vet.  Not heard that before you see.  As standard we also IgG on Day 2.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

So I should expect any weanling I buy to be jabbed and wormed?? Or is this what SOME people do and others dont bother??

RE worming...so its ideal to worm a weanling monthly?? Obviously I will talk to a vet about all this but im just trying top get to grips with what is needed!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]

Never assume anything!  If the jabs aren't recorded on foal's passport and you can't get confirmation from the vet who did them, then I would do them again!

And no - weanlings don't need to be wormed monthly.  They should be wormed according to the instructions that go with the wormer you use.  Once my foals are weaned, the get Equest every 12 weeks.  But you need to take into account the cleanliness (or otherwise) of the fields foals are grazing.  If fields are poo picked  _religiously_ you might be able to worm a little less frequently - but I would err on the side of caution as youngsters have very little resistance to worms.


----------



## GreedyGuts (30 August 2009)

I agree with JG. Antitoxin can cause problems in foals and if a mare has been properly vaccinated during pregnancy and the foal has received adequate colostrum then there is no real justification for giving it. 

Antibody from the colostrum will protect foals until they receive their first vaccination from around 4 months. If your foal is a colt make sure he has at least had his first tetanus a couple of weeks before gelding; doing this and giving the second on the day of castration gives much better protection than antitoxin.


----------



## nic85 (30 August 2009)

Ok, I have had an email back saying he has not been jabbed, may have been wormed (going to check) and a passport could be negotiated.....he should be ready around the end of september.

At the moment im just trying to get as much info as possible just incase I do need to get him gelded and jabbed myself (which by the looks I may have to) and has obvioulsy pushed up the budget. (im stil hoping on a stable coming up free...thats why im loking at weanlings now...dont want to miss out!!! lol

So anyone got any ideas how much their first jabs would cost??


----------



## tilesheds (30 August 2009)

I do an Intelligent worming program with Wormers Direct. They are great. They will work you out a program and send the wormers when they are due. No need to mark it on the calander. All my horses have had a zero worm count for the past 2 years. My 5 month old filly has just had a zero worm count returned too.


----------

